# Biggest hog you’ve ever had on camera



## dang (Jan 14, 2022)

Thought this would be fun. Was going through old phone pics on a flight the other week. Let’s see the biggest pig(s) you’ve ever had on camera. Here’s mine from a lease in Marion county back in the summer of 2019


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 14, 2022)

This


----------



## NMH5050 (Jan 14, 2022)

I shot this beautiful creature a month ago.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2022)

I was going to put up a pic of Abrams but I just couldn't do it to y'all.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 14, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I was going to put up a pic of Abrams but I just couldn't do it to y'all.


??? Thanks


----------



## Todd E (Jan 14, 2022)

287# sow on cam that I verified by thumping and bringing home to digital crane scale.
320#ish boar that I never could cross paths with.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jan 14, 2022)

They because very smart to reach that size.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## dtala (Jan 14, 2022)

can't post pics, but biggest weighed 365# when a buddy and I bow killed him. Biggest I've ever seen live or pic


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 14, 2022)

Got this one a couple yrs ago on our lease


----------



## jbogg (Jan 14, 2022)

Couldn’t put this one on a scale since he was quartered and packed out in pieces in the mountains, but we thought he was well over 300 lbs.


----------



## ShortMagFan (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 14, 2022)

@ShortMagFan…did that PigBrig hold him,or did he make it out ?


----------



## antharper (Jan 15, 2022)

sleepr71 said:


> ShortMagFan…did that PigBrig hold him,or did he make it out ?


I was gonna ask the same question . He looks like he’s ready to escape


----------



## Son (Jan 15, 2022)

Largest I've shot, 340 pounds. This hog came at me out of a thicket, dropped him at ten yards. Largest one trapped, he got into a small trap, he was so large he couldn't move the sun killed him before we got there same day. He had to be over 300, and we had a time getting him out of the trap.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 15, 2022)

Think about how much Food those jokers ate,to get that big & how many Deer & Turkey it robbed of food.! Not even going to bother posting pics of my little 200 pounders…??


----------



## Son (Jan 15, 2022)

My group is after hogs this weekend, they have caught several already. Here's a photo of the largest so far.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 15, 2022)

I went yesterday to fill feeders and change batteries in cameras and this big boy has walked the whole club over. He has been on every feeder and food plot there the past couple days. In all the pics of him he don’t look over 200lb but I’ve never seen a 200lb hog with a track this big.


----------



## Son (Jan 15, 2022)

Hog weighs can fool ya. Weighed one I thought was about 180 or so, it weighed 235. For comparison, Im 5 11 at 225.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 15, 2022)

No trail cam pix, just remember some huge ones on the lands we hunted Carolina side of the Savannah NWR in the late 80's / early 90's. 
 Killed several over 200, with a 297 as my biggest.  Seen some that were lots bigger.  
Seen other stuff in/around the NWR swamps/marshes that was real interesting as well.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ShortMagFan (Jan 15, 2022)

ShortMagFan said:


> View attachment 1128798


Yessir it held up fine and he is fertilizer now

i actually trapped him last February in a cage trap but he figured out how to let himself out of that one





i didn’t have a pig problem until I started planting chufa. Told the guy who helps me maintain the land to slap me when I mention planting chufa next June


----------



## JWT (Jan 15, 2022)

My biggest 2, had em on cam before I hunted them


----------



## JWT (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 15, 2022)

ShortMagFan said:


> Yessir it held up fine and he is fertilizer now
> 
> i actually trapped him last February in a cage trap but he figured out how to let himself out of that one
> 
> ...



Thumbs up on the PigBrig ?holding that big joker.! I bet you would not have caught him (again) in a box/Corral trap. It’s different & Not noisy.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 16, 2022)

This is the same big hog I was talking about above that doesn’t look over 200lb’s but he’s got a track like one that’ll go 500. I’ve also noticed that his left ear has been trimmed off and slip like some others we’ve shot at our lease.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 16, 2022)

He’s on a club with “ no hogs “ ... Hes a goodn in my opinion


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 16, 2022)

Blackston said:


> He’s on a club with “ no hogs “ ... Hes a goodn in my opinion View attachment 1129287




Looks kinda like a barr


----------



## Blackston (Jan 17, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> Looks kinda like a barr


Yes with the amount of sag in his gut , I agree but his back end looks to stick out a little?  , I’ve gone back and forth in my opinions, Only pic I’ve ever got of a hog on this place... maybe I’ll see him one day and I can find out for sure  !!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 17, 2022)

got a picture of one on camera in the CNF that was for sure over 300#. I dont know what I did with the photo but he was a big hog. The next day there was snow and I went in there trying to find his track but the only tracks I seen were coyote tracks and smaller hog tracks. The snow melted by late afternoon and I never got a photo again. I assume they are pretty nomadic and independant when they get to that age.


----------



## dfurdennis (Jan 20, 2022)

Don't know how big the one under the feeder was but he was bigger than the 320 pounder I got hanging....have never seen the light colored one again but he's out there somewhere


----------



## NMH5050 (Jan 24, 2022)

NMH5050 said:


> I shot this beautiful creature a month ago.



I found him yesterday. Big Cutters on him.


----------



## Monroespapa (Jan 27, 2022)

Maybe the not the kind of photo that you wanted, but my biggest.


----------



## the Lackster (Jan 27, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> got a picture of one on camera in the CNF that was for sure over 300#. I dont know what I did with the photo but he was a big hog. The next day there was snow and I went in there trying to find his track but the only tracks I seen were coyote tracks and smaller hog tracks. The snow melted by late afternoon and I never got a photo again. I assume they are pretty nomadic and independant when they get to that age.


Biggest hog I have ever laid eyes on was on swallow creek up that way.


----------



## turboM70 (Feb 3, 2022)

Those full mounts are cool! I’m still waiting on my head mount from last spring but our local taxidermist is covered up with deer… We’ve caught some big sows on camera but this guy may be the biggest. Most of what we have are true wild stock but he looks like he may have more domestic in him.


----------



## Thetrooper (Feb 4, 2022)

This is a big hig me and my buddy killed in TX.  Didnt get a weight but he was a tank


----------



## dfurdennis (Feb 4, 2022)

Got this one on cam a few nights ago...he's a ways off but he's a biggun for sure


----------



## TonyP62 (Feb 4, 2022)

dang said:


> Thought this would be fun. Was going through old phone pics on a flight the other week. Let’s see the biggest pig(s) you’ve ever had on camera. Here’s mine from a lease in Marion county back in the summer of 2019View attachment 1128736
> View attachment 1128737


----------



## dang (Feb 4, 2022)

Toad


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## davel (Feb 6, 2022)

We have had a few big ones over the years...


----------



## davel (Feb 6, 2022)

A few more...


----------



## dang (Feb 6, 2022)

davel said:


> A few more...


Ya ever weigh em?


----------



## davel (Feb 6, 2022)

dang said:


> Ya ever weigh em?


Yeah the big one my wife shot the scale wasn't working. The one I shot was around 250.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Feb 7, 2022)

davel said:


> A few more...


 
What did did yawl shoot them with?


----------



## davel (Feb 8, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> What did did yawl shoot them with?


The big ones with a 270


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Feb 8, 2022)

davel said:


> The big ones with a 270



It sure got the job done, talking about some Bacon Pancakes right there.


----------



## davel (Feb 9, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> It sure got the job done, talking about some Bacon Pancakes right there.


Yeah it puts the hurtin on em! Thanks!


----------



## dfurdennis (Feb 10, 2022)

This guy showed up at my trap site. Don't want to ruin the trap set so I'm going to go hang a stand see if I can see how much he weighs hanging from a hook!


----------



## dfurdennis (Feb 10, 2022)

This. Is another one from a while back not seen again


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2022)

The edge of that feeder is about waist high. He had a random pattern but another member thinks he shot him during deer season and couldn’t find him


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2022)

This one was fairly well grown.


----------



## dfurdennis (Feb 25, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> This guy showed up at my trap site. Don't want to ruin the trap set so I'm going to go hang a stand see if I can see how much he weighs hanging from a hook!


Update, this guy kept going in there so we dropped the gate on him...the GREAT HOGDINI was out in less than 30 minutes, he climbed his fat butt right over the top and HE GONE!


----------



## turboM70 (Feb 25, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> Update, this guy kept going in there so we dropped the gate on him...the GREAT HOGDINI was out in less than 30 minutes, he climbed his fat butt right over the top and HE GONE!


Wow, that's a pretty good height too... maybe put an extra layer on top at a degree tilting inward?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2022)

Any weight guesses? He’s been coming to this feeder for 2 weeks. I was going to head down this weekend and hunt him but I’ll wait for warmer weather. I hope he sticks around a couple more weeks


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2022)

This could be the same pig from the trough feeder. It’s only 500 yards or so away. I think the member shot a different pig


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm gonna say around 325-350


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 10, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> I'm gonna say around 325-350




Don’t think he’d be that big. It takes a big pig to bust 350


----------



## davel (Mar 11, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> Don’t think he’d be that big. It takes a big pig to bust 350


 Correct.  The dont weigh as much as you think. We have shot bunch and it has to be a giant hog to hit 350.


----------



## Timberman (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 11, 2022)

davel said:


> Correct.  The dont weigh as much as you think. We have shot bunch and it has to be a giant hog to hit 350.


Post a weight when you drop him...he looks pretty wide I think he's 300 may not bust it but he'll be all over it.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 11, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> Post a weight when you drop him...he looks pretty wide I think he's 300 may not bust it but he'll be all over it.




Here’s a pic of one of the two we got last Friday night. He was real thick but not much length to him and he only weighed 257. Laying in the woods and after we drug him 100 yds I swore he was 300+ haha.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 11, 2022)

davel said:


> Correct.  The dont weigh as much as you think. We have shot bunch and it has to be a giant hog to hit 350.



Five or so yrs ago when I bought and built my thermal gun the first hog I shot with it was a 364lb boar. He’s the second biggest I’ve ever put my hands on and he was a stud for sure. He was long and thick. We weigh all decent hogs just to see cause they will definitely fool ya sometimes


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 11, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> Five or so yrs ago when I bought and built my thermal gun the first hog I shot with it was a 364lb boar. He’s the second biggest I’ve ever put my hands on and he was a stud for sure. He was long and thick. We weigh all decent hogs just to see cause they will definitely fool ya sometimes


yeah this one took up the whole tailgate and only hit 265


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 11, 2022)

That rascal there will touch 300. I had a spotted boar built just like that one show up for a few days then disappear


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 11, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> yeah this one took up the whole tailgate and only hit 265




This is the one that’s 364


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 11, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> This is the one that’s 364


That's a biggun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> This is the one that’s 364


Good lord


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> Five or so yrs ago when I bought and built my thermal gun the first hog I shot with it was a 364lb boar. He’s the second biggest I’ve ever put my hands on and he was a stud for sure. He was long and thick. We weigh all decent hogs just to see cause they will definitely fool ya sometimes


We caught one in a trap a couple years ago I thought would go 250. We had to use a pulley and the winch on an atv to get him on the back of mine. Got him to the scales and he was “only” 200#


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2022)

This is him  200#


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 12, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> That rascal there will touch 300. I had a spotted boar built just like that one show up for a few days then disappear


I agree!  That is a good one!

 Hog weights will easily fool you. I killed one a few years ago that thankfully ran almost to the truck. I was able to pull it up on a berm and load it in the truck.  When I got home I weighed it and it was exactly 210 lbs. A couple of years later I killed one that I couldn't drag.  I had a backpack in the truck set up to skin in the woods if I needed it.  It was all I could do to get this big boar off the ground to skin it and cut it up to pack it out.  I guessed 300 lbs.  It may have only weighed 250 lbs. I don't know. There is a world of difference in a 200 lb hog and a 300 lb hog. Both of those I mentioned were great eating!

It is the same way with a bear.  Most people guess that a 200 lb bear will weigh 400 lbs.  There are not that many 400 lb bears or hogs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 12, 2022)

What about the most on camera?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 12, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> What about the most on camera?
> View attachment 1140644




I know the feeling.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 12, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I agree!  That is a good one!
> 
> Hog weights will easily fool you. I killed one a few years ago that thankfully ran almost to the truck. I was able to pull it up on a berm and load it in the truck.  When I got home I weighed it and it was exactly 210 lbs. A couple of years later I killed one that I couldn't drag.  I had a backpack in the truck set up to skin in the woods if I needed it.  It was all I could do to get this big boar off the ground to skin it and cut it up to pack it out.  I guessed 300 lbs.  It may have only weighed 250 lbs. I don't know. There is a world of difference in a 200 lb hog and a 300 lb hog. Both of those I mentioned were great eating!
> 
> It is the same way with a bear.  Most people guess that a 200 lb bear will weigh 400 lbs.  There are not that many 400 lb bears or hogs!




Back when I dog hunted we caught a few real nice boar hogs that I would have called 250 all day long that wouldn’t go but 200. I’ve had my hands on around 8 to 10 that were over 300 but all under 320.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Mar 13, 2022)

Had this one on trail pics before I finally caught up with him. Little Towaliga River Feb. 21. I’m 6’1” 240lbs. He made me look small. Way over 300.  My biggest by far.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 13, 2022)

piedmont1971 said:


> Had this one on trail pics before I finally caught up with him. Little Towaliga River Feb. 21. I’m 6’1” 240lbs. He made me look small. Way over 300.  My biggest by far.




How did ya load him on truck?


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 13, 2022)

Dog Hunters got the big one we had on camera.


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 13, 2022)

Got these with the thermals


----------



## piedmont1971 (Mar 16, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> How did ya load him on truck?



One handed by his cutters. Piece of cake.


----------

